

Aaron Swartz - guan
http://www.economist.com/news/obituary/21569674-aaron-swartz-computer-programmer-and-activist-committed-suicide-january-11th-aged-26-aaron

======
ghshephard
I think we owe huge thanks to Glenn Fleishman for the many, many accurate
elements in this goodbye to Aaron.

